# Completely Locked out.



## Schuyler (Oct 11, 2011)

So, here I am in the middle of St. Louis, and I can no longer access my nexus. Someone thought it would be funny to get my combination wrong repeatidly, and now I am at the page requesting my google account. However, it says my username or password is invalid. The data was off when it was locked, so im not sure if that plays a part or not. I have a lot of pictures from a recent family vacation, and really need to get them back at the very least. How can i regain access to my phone, or at least get the pictures?

Thanks,
Schuyler


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Can you get into recovery and reflash your rom? Your pictures will still be there.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Boot into bootloader---> recovery-----> wipe data/factory reset-----> reinstall rom.

Don't know if that would work, I don't use a password


----------



## Schuyler (Oct 11, 2011)

Sorry should have added, phone is on stock rom, unrooted. But I can access the recovery menu. How could I do the hard reset method and still save my pictures though?​


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Schuyler said:


> Sorry should have added, phone is on stock rom, unrooted. But I can access the recovery menu. How could I do the hard reset method and still save my pictures though?​


You can't if you aren't rooted







factory reset in the stock recovery will delete the sd card. Are you near a computer?


----------



## Schuyler (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, I do have access to a computer/internet.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Schuyler said:


> Yeah, I do have access to a computer/internet.


Would you happen to know if you had usb debugging turned on before you were locked out?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you get into recovery, you can wipe as mentioned.

I have not tried it, but if you remove the userdata.img from the image-mysid-icl53f.zip from mysid-icl53f-factory-65895fa8.tgz via https://dl.google.com/dl/android/aosp/mysid-icl53f-factory-65895fa8.tgz, it should wipe everything but the sdcard partition in fastboot.


----------



## Schuyler (Oct 11, 2011)

99% Sure I did not.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Yarly,

Does the -w option on the last command not wipe the sd card? I was almost sure it does.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's the thing. When its asking you for your user name and password if there is no data connection it should ask to connect to wifi. If your password doesntcwork then reset it on your computer and try again


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Yarly,
> 
> Does the -w option on the last command not wipe the sd card? I was almost sure it does.


er, thank you for the correction. have to edit my post real quick. he does not want to do the fastboot wipe as it'll wipe the sdcard too.

EDIT:

I have not tried it, but if you remove the userdata.img from the image-mysid-icl53f.zip from mysid-icl53f-factory-65895fa8.tgz via https://dl.google.co...ry-65895fa8.tgz, it should wipe everything but the sdcard partition in fastboot.


----------



## Schuyler (Oct 11, 2011)

Changing the password did not work. And I get no notifications regarding enabling data or wifi. If there's any way to get into the notifcation bar I could enable it though...


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

What about resetting the password online and trying that?


----------



## Schuyler (Oct 11, 2011)

reposting so it shows as most recent reply:



Schuyler said:


> Changing the password did not work. And I get no notifications regarding enabling data or wifi. If there's any way to get into the notifcation bar I could enable it though...


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

how many times did you incorrectly enter your password? I turned on airplane mode and tried to lock myself out and got to 25 times entering it in incorrectly and it didnt do what it is making you do now.


----------



## Schuyler (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm not sure how many times he did it. Probably a ton though. I am on a screen that looks like this:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-uImdsgjXgmU/Tj-bDfNcjdI/AAAAAAAADek/kUOrumg0Niw/s1600/too+many+pattern+attempts.png


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

This is a major flaw in my opinion. Same thing happen happened to me once, I'm rooted but it still is annoying. You could try oem unlock and install clockwork without the data wipe, then adb pull your files from there


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

lol just did what you did, but Im rooted so its no biggie. That is a major flaw because even correct passwords are wrong


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> This is a major flaw in my opinion. Same thing happen happened to me once, I'm rooted but it still is annoying. You could try oem unlock and install clockwork without the data wipe, then adb pull your files from there


Unlock will wipe the sd card


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

After doing some thinking, this should work:

Get the system.img and boot.img out of https://dl.google.co...ry-65895fa8.tgz in the zip that's inside the tgz.

Then do the following in fastboot:

fastboot erase system
fastboot erase boot
fastboot erase cache

fastboot flash system system.img
fastboot flash boot boot.img
fastboot reboot

Not flashing userdata should avoid the issue of screwing your sd card data.

If that fails to do it, then go to the stock recovery and we can get you to pull your stuff from your sdcard most likely via adb in there.


----------



## Schuyler (Oct 11, 2011)

Not liking these results







I really need these pictures.

Alright yarly. Gunna give this another hour of debate and if all else fails I'll give that hunch a try.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

try this maybe?

_[background=rgb(242, 246, 248)]1) create a new gmail account on the computer.[/background]_
_[background=rgb(242, 246, 248)]2) call your cell phone with a different phone. [/background]_
_[background=rgb(242, 246, 248)]3) answer your cell phone then hit the back button and it will take you to the home[/background]_
_[background=rgb(242, 246, 248)]screen.[/background]_
_[background=rgb(242, 246, 248)]4) turn on wifi so it can do data and voice at the same time (remember that the phone[/background]_
_[background=rgb(242, 246, 248)]is still connected)[/background]_
_[background=rgb(242, 246, 248)]5) go to Settings -> Location & Security and disable lock pattern (you'll need to[/background]_
_[background=rgb(242, 246, 248)]enter to correct pattern previously set)[/background]_
_[background=rgb(242, 246, 248)]6) go to Settings -> Accounts & Sync and click "Add Account" and add your newly[/background]_
_[background=rgb(242, 246, 248)]created Gmail account.[/background]_
_[background=rgb(242, 246, 248)]7) hang up the phone. [/background]_
_[background=rgb(242, 246, 248)]8) turn the phone back on, at the lockout screen, enter your new Gmail account info[/background]_
_[background=rgb(242, 246, 248)]and it should let you back in [/background]_
_[background=rgb(242, 246, 248)]9) once the phone is unlocked, you can go in setting and remove the newly added Gmail[/background]_
_[background=rgb(242, 246, 248)]account and keep the old one.[/background]_


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

TYPE M GTS-t said:


> try this maybe?
> 
> _[background=rgb(242, 246, 248)]1) create a new gmail account on the computer.[/background]_
> _[background=rgb(242, 246, 248)]2) call your cell phone with a different phone. [/background]_
> ...


I have no idea if this will work, I do know however thats a huge bug if security can be circumvented so easily also I think I remember being unable to change the "master" gmail account of a phone without wiping but worth a shot or push the system like Yarly said


----------



## Schuyler (Oct 11, 2011)

The cell phone back button thing does not work in ICS. Unless i messed up when I tried this earlier.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

yarly said:


> After doing some thinking, this should work:
> 
> Get the system.img and boot.img out of https://dl.google.co...ry-65895fa8.tgz in the zip that's inside the tgz.
> 
> ...


Can you fastboot system while unlocked?


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Schuyler said:


> The cell phone back button thing does not work in ICS. Unless i messed up when I tried this earlier.


Try home.


----------



## Schuyler (Oct 11, 2011)

No luck with the home button either.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

well i managed to get myself out of airplane mode, typed in my email addy and password and it unlocked for me. It must be because you have no data at all. That really sucks


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> Can you fastboot system while unlocked?


Not sure as I have never tried it, the other option is just remove the userdata.img from the update zip and then run the update after erasing all the partitions manually except for userdata


----------



## Schuyler (Oct 11, 2011)

I took it out of airplane and now it says there is wifi available, but it's not connecting to any of them (wifi symbol with the little question mark). I have one of those apps that adds the toggles in the notification bar, which is how i disabled it. Is there any glitches that would give me access to that?


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

so you still have no data? are you sure you turned data off?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Can you plug it in and access adb shell from the lockscreen?


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Have you tried fastboot? Im inclined to think it wont work though as your phone is still locked. As far as a way to circumvent the pattern lock. The same pattern lock stumped FBI cryptographers. Basically were SOL if these steps arent working.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

Ive been reading that sometimes you can enter your email and then "null" for the password without quotation marks and it will have you enter a new password. Currently trying now.

edit: doesnt work


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

is two step verification enabled on your gmail account? http://sheeeng.blogspot.com/2011/08/android-phone-locked-after-too-many.html


----------



## Schuyler (Oct 11, 2011)

I no longer even have access to the pattern lock.Only the account login page. Im downloading adb, althought i don't know how to use it.
Tried null and it didn't work.
No, 2 step is not enabled.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you get it someone here can walk you through using it. You'll basically just do copy of your sdcard contents to your computer (adb pull /mnt/sdcard/)

Sorry about the edit line in your post ↑ I'm getting tired and accidentally clicked the wrong button


----------



## Schuyler (Oct 11, 2011)

yarly do you have msn/skype/ something we can talk real time?


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

I live in St. Charles and can help you tomorrow if you don't get it tonight. I'll PM you with information on how to contact me. If you're still in the St. Louis area that is.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Schuyler said:


> yarly do you have msn/skype/ something we can talk real time?


I do have skype, but if you get teamviewer, I could just type the adb commands for you if you don't mind me doing that.

http://www.teamviewe....aspx?cdsplit=C

Either that or that + voice would be the fastest. I'm fading out and getting kind of tired so if you wish to do it, asap would be good or it'll have to wait until tomorrow or someone else volunteers.


----------



## Schuyler (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm actually on a school sanctioned event, so meeting face to face most likely would not be an option. In town for the FIRST Robotics Competition.
I have both, but given that I'm on hotel internet, Teamviewer would likely be pretty slow. Start with skype?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, PM me and I can give you a screen name


----------



## dodgerslim (Jun 15, 2011)

No idea if you guys have had any luck yet, but I wanted to say it's things like this that make me love this place


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd say it's a lost cause. Can't access adb from the lockscreen as debugging wasn't on. Can't flash or wipe anything other than cache in fastboot as it's locked. Stock recovery does not let any adb access either. Didn't have any sort of data enabled either so it's pretty much a dead duck









Only thing left is factory reset or unlock it. Both will kill everything.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19864-vzwsprintgsmguide-ultimate-galaxy-nexus-guide-unlockrootflash-romsfaq/page__st__20#entry624356
Try this first, friend.


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

Schuyler said:


> I'm not sure how many times he did it. Probably a ton though. I am on a screen that looks like this:
> http://4.bp.blogspot...rn attempts.png


not trying to troll but if you look at the pic i just quoted, it looks like this phone is running gingerbread, just look at the signal bars...are you sure whoever did this to you didnt do much more to screw up your phone?

its looking like you may have to wipe your sdcard to save your phone...i know that not what you wanna hear but its what i would do...but some of these guys in here know way more than i do and may be able to help you save your pics and phone...just wanted to throw in my 2 cents and ask why it looks like your phone is running ginger bread!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Baked_Tator said:


> not trying to troll but if you look at the pic i just quoted, it looks like this phone is running gingerbread, just look at the signal bars...are you sure whoever did this to you didnt do much more to screw up your phone?


I don't think that was an actual screenshot of his phone. Just an example of what happened to him.


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> I don't think that was an actual screenshot of his phone. Just an example of what happened to him.


ok, just wanted to ask about it...damn near looked like someone was trying to screw with him hardcore...lol...good luck in fixing your problem...hope you can save your pix!


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Does Odin wipe the SD card on the Gnex and do you need usb debugging enabled? If it doesn't then he could simply odin the stock images.


----------



## Schuyler (Oct 11, 2011)

In the end, yarly and I decided a wipe was the only way to go. Thanks for all the help guys.

Oh, and first thing i did after reboot. Enabled USB Debugging


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Similar thing happened to my wife's evo 4g. Friend of hers tried to get in too many times. Wife was pissed but she called sprint and somehow they got her back to normal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Zomghxc (Apr 29, 2012)

Just want to make a suggestion, the data is recoverable after a format. Take it to your local staples, talk to an easy tech about a flash drive recovery. They should have a seagate program that would allow them to scan the card on the phone to retrieve the data. Not entirely sure if it will work, but no data no charge, and if the stuff is really important, it's worth the try. Should be only $100.


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

Not that you solved it I expect you to root and unlock that phone. Now that you have no user data its the best time to unlock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## agtwonderbread (Aug 8, 2011)

Dumb question but you didn't happen to have G+ installed with photo sync turned on did you? All your photos would be there. Just a thought.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWikI


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah, I'm gonna have to recommend you use either G+ or Dropbox to sync pictures from your phone to your computer. In my opinion, Dropbox is much better than G+ photo sync because it drops the pictures onto your computer as actually picture files rather than requiring you to go to your uploads on your G+ profile and downloading them all separately. Not only will this ensure that your pictures will all be safe in the event something happens to your phone again, it also makes it much more convenient when you decide you want to view the pictures on your computer or do anything else with them.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

He would have been totally fine rooted or not if he had usb debugging on as we could have pulled his sdcard directory then. adb just won't work at all until you enable that and it was pretty much a wrap after that as you can't do much in fastboot without unlocking and thus wiping.


----------

